# The nutritionally perfect meal



## Claire (Jun 6, 2010)

I once read that, dollar-for-dollar, the perfect-but-cheap meal is a baked sweet potato with a glass of buttermilk (I read a lot, so have no idea where I read it and how valid it is).  In fact, I do buy those microwave-easy sweet potatoes, and make a ranch-style dressing with either buttermilk or yogurt, and can see that being a good meal.

So, what do you know of as a meal that has everything, nutrition-wise, is still tasty, but doesn't break the bank?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2010)

pizza


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 6, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> pizza



HA you beat me to it Andy, that would be my choice...


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 6, 2010)

eggs/quiche/omelet


watermelon


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 8, 2010)

Potato soup


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 8, 2010)

Claire said:


> I once read that, dollar-for-dollar, the perfect-but-cheap meal is a baked sweet potato with a glass of buttermilk (I read a lot, so have no idea where I read it and how valid it is).  In fact, I do buy those microwave-easy sweet potatoes, and make a ranch-style dressing with either buttermilk or yogurt, and can see that being a good meal.
> 
> So, what do you know of as a meal that has everything, nutrition-wise, is still tasty, but doesn't break the bank?



Thinking hard about this, hmmm.  Ok, So here goes my attempt at the perfect, nutritionally sound meal.  

4 oz. wild King salmon steak, dressed with olive oil, minced fresh basil, dill, and a touch of salt, with a healthy sprinkling of pepper, broiled to perfection.

!/2 cup baked sweet potato, with the skin, and a little "You Can't Believe It's Not Butter", and a sprinkling of cinnamon and nutmeg.

1/2 cup dried black beans cooked until soft and seasoned with black pepper, cumin, coriander, salt, and cilantro

8 oz. glass of milk

Desert: Fruit Smoothie made from chilled blueberries, strawberries, sliced kiwi, and raspberries, with a light sprinkling of sugar, or Splenda, and a little vanilla, with one brick of silken tofu and 1/2 cup milk to add liquid.  Add a tsp each of ground flax seed and wheat germ, and for extra flavor, a tbs. of malt.  Blend until smooth.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## licia (Jul 8, 2010)

I've heard that a sweet potato is a nearly perfect food - and also heard that about a banana, so I suppose a baked sweet potato with butter would be good for dinner and a banana for dessert.  I'd rather have them both with something else.


----------



## g8g8 (Jul 8, 2010)

My meal for tonight:
grill fish fillet + pasta(mixed with salted butter and cheese) + fresh veggie salad ( green pepper/carrot/onion ).
[FONT=&quot]All cooking need 20 minutes.  easy & fast! 
[/FONT]


----------

